# Humidor, Cigar, Pipe, and Hookah **** 56K Beware



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Well guys I have the Humidor done. I thought I would post a picture of everything. The only thing I have left in that room is to paint. So don't rag me yet about any of the wood stain on the wall.

And yes, I will bring the hookah to the next herf.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sweet!! You got cigars, a pipe, and hookah- congrats, you are now a professional smoker, haha.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

freaking sweet! What type of hookah tobacco do you like?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> What type of hookah tobacco do you like?


Al Waha, Al Amir, Al Fakher and usually mixed fruit, double apple, apple, green apple, raspberry, pineapple.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

nice, the handmade humi turned out awesome!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Sam you making it to this weekend's herf at Robusto's with that hookah??


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

There's no way I could build something like that. Very good job Sam.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Hey Sam you making it to this weekend's herf at Robusto's with that hookah??


I have to see if they will let me fire it up in there. But yea I am down.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice work Sam. :dribble::dribble:


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

What an awesome setup!!! Very impressive!


DL


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow man you really have the set up!major props!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sam - That is one incredible set-up! The cabinet looks great and those hookah's are realy cool!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Nice Cypress.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice! Awesome humidor also


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

that is nicely put together.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man that is one heck of a set up!
great stuff


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very nice work! Awesome set-up*


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

Your huimidor is very nice. I love all of your smoking equipement. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to get a hooker at all our state herfs also.. what, you said .... ohhhhh, Hookah... NM


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great handicraft you do there Sam!:whoohoo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Some very nice pictures ,nice work on the humidor .those single cigars look like they are aging nice.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like a J&R Syrian in there. Nice setup you got going. I need to smoke my hookah when I get back home.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Job well done, Sam! The humidor came out beautifully!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i need to put up some picks of my hookah....i like yours very much, mines pretty small, but its very smooth


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Those photos are just sweeeeet


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I want to get a hooker at all our state herfs also.. what, you said .... ohhhhh, Hookah... NM


:brick::roflmao:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice job Sam

Smoked one of those in Shanghai--...or was that opi.....naw


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that looks like an alter...

...let us pray


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Job. That Humi turn out *SWEET*.. also you got some great smokes Thanks for sharing :biggrin: :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

What can I say but "Absolutely freakin cool, bro."


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, Great Job on the humi Sam. It came out really NICE!!!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cool!! That humi came out really nice!! Love the set up


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cool set up!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

dude we definitely need to get together to smoke some hookha and we have to get Ecto1 to try it.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------

